# 2014 Halloween Share Your Costume Thread



## lightwing (Feb 17, 2013)

Because I'm a pictures guy, I thought this might be fun. If you did anything costume wise for Halloween this year, share your costume.

My wife and I went to a Relay for Life benefit costume party yesterday. We were shooting for a steampunk theme.
Here we are:








and here I am:








We won best costume for couples.

So there you have it. Now share yours!


----------



## Superfluous (Jan 28, 2014)

it even creeps me out lol 


* *


----------



## hauntology (Feb 12, 2012)

i'm being a little automaton!


----------



## Fire Away (Nov 29, 2013)

^Made it myself. :kitteh:

Could have taken a picture in better quality though.


----------



## Straystuff (May 23, 2014)

I went as Elle from Kill Bill. Sadly I don't have any other pictures but here's alteast the make-up


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

Way too late for this but here are some pics







was genie 

And







stewardess  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bash (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Neuroticon (Jun 29, 2012)

ai.tran.75 said:


> Way too late for this but here are some pics
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd say the second one is slightly more successful.


----------

